# Calculate your 'real' age, and projected lifespan



## Antarctican (Sep 6, 2007)

The test at this site will calculate your 'real' age, and your projected lifespan, after you answer some lifestyle and health questions. I was (relatively) relieved to see I come in at my chronological age ( 




), and will have an average lifespan.

http://www.poodwaddle.com/realage.swf


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 6, 2007)

Just did this and my 'real age' is 15.5 years younger than my actual and I should live to 92.

I don't want to live to 92.


----------



## Don Simon (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think it means you definitely will live to 92... but I'm no doctor :mrgreen:

At least you have the option... apparently my "real age" is twice my actual age. If I compare my "real age" and my life expectancy, I have two years to live :stun: pretty sure I pressed the wrong button somewhere...


----------



## JDS (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm a couple of years younger than I'm supposed to be (I don't feel like it..hmm) and I'm supposed to live to 74 or 75..I already closed it.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 6, 2007)

Said my real age is 5 years younger, and Im gonna live to 77. 
Sompins not right there. :lmao::lmao:


Im already 357 years old now.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 6, 2007)

Apparently I died 7 years ago. I suppose that would explain the funny smell...


----------



## WDodd (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm only .9 years old. And I can expect to live another 26,600 days lol.


----------



## zendianah (Sep 6, 2007)

ha ha ha..
 this is cool..
bio age is : 32
real age is 23.1
i'll live to 83... How funny and true.. my grandma can kick my ass and she is 95


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 6, 2007)

I've got another 19,500 days left...I'd better put more into retirement savings.


----------



## castrol (Sep 6, 2007)

15543 days old. 16222 days left. Wow... almost half gone. I really haven't 
achieved much. I need to get to work on that. Geez.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm kicking the bucket When I'm 64.  

Help!!!!


----------



## cherrymoose (Sep 6, 2007)

My real age is 2.2 years old, apparently. 

And I've got 26,200 more days to live... wish me luck.


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 6, 2007)

i get hit by a bus on Thursday


----------



## Seefutlung (Sep 6, 2007)

96.6 lol ...  (20 years younger than my chronological age.)


----------



## Seefutlung (Sep 6, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> i get hit by a bus on Thursday



lol ...


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 6, 2007)

Dang, so many of you must be 'living right' to come in _younger_ than your biological age. I want a do-over. (Of the test, not my life so far!)

Hmm, so I just redid the test and came in 6 years younger than my biological age, and I'll supposedly live 6 years longer than average. Guess that sliding scale thingie can be off a little


----------



## Chas (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmmm, my real age is 9.5 years less than my age, and I'll live to 85 (9 yr longer than normal). Despite maxing out on the risky hobbies question (sometimes I'm asked if I have a death wish ....). Maybe the insurance company actuarial types have it wrong after all yipeeee :er:


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheesh! I'm already dead according to the test!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 7, 2007)

I came out almost 4 years younger ...

hmm.. but the people who made this test still believe in bad and good cholesterol, which is a lie as we all know. cholesterol levels have not much significance.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 7, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> the people who made this test still believe in bad and good cholesterol



Of course they do because they are right to do so.
Good cholesterol wears white, is kind to animals and helps little old ladies across the road.
Bad cholesterol has a foreign accent, a duelling scar and is bent on world domination.
Read it in The Lancet.



...or maybe The Beano. I forget which.


----------



## skieur (Sep 7, 2007)

Seefutlung said:


> 96.6 lol ... (20 years younger than my chronological age.)


 
96.6 is 20 years YOUNGER than your chronological age....then you are 116.6 years old, eh?

What's your secret?

skieur


----------



## Seefutlung (Sep 7, 2007)

skieur said:


> 96.6 is 20 years YOUNGER than your chronological age....then you are 116.6 years old, eh?
> 
> What's your secret?
> 
> skieur


 
poor English  ... toss an "and" in there somewhere


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 7, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Bad cholesterol has a foreign accent, a duelling scar and is bent on world domination.



Hmm, would that be a French or a German accent?


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 7, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Hmm, would that be a French or a German accent?



if it was a hollywood film it would be either an English accent or German accent. we are always the baddies... Muhahaha


----------



## Seefutlung (Sep 7, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> if it was a hollywood film it would be either an English accent or German accent. we are always the baddies... Muhahaha


 
If it was French ... it would be a comedy.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting...

Bio. 45

Real 38.4

LE 81.6

Not bad for someone with a patched up heart already...


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm -9.3 years old.... 


not even born yet...





sorry guys, I won't be posting here for another... oh, 20 years or so...


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried again... got even younger now!


----------



## PreludeX (Sep 7, 2007)

i have approx 24800 days left of life... live till im 89 and my real age is 6?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 8, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Hmm, would that be a French or a German accent?



We prefer to call it Mittle European :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 8, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> We prefer to call it Mittle European :lmao:



You better duh nott mikkss ze deutschen akzent wizz ze Frrench!


----------



## Seefutlung (Sep 8, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> You better duh nott mikkss ze deutschen akzent wizz ze Frrench!



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ...


----------



## JenR (Sep 8, 2007)

According to this, I am almost 20 years younger than I thought I was and I'm going to live until I'm 94.  Who knew I'd have so much time to get into mischief??


----------



## Keagle (Sep 16, 2007)

What the hell?

My real age is -6.6, my biological age is 14 and I'll live until 92. Shucks.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 17, 2007)

yeesh...'real' age is 7 years younger than I am...and I'm only 22...

Will live to 82

I don't want to be 15 again!  I hated 15, lol!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 18, 2007)

hmmm I am 1.5 years old (real) while bio is 21... and I will probably live 93 yrs... wow...


----------



## KatharineAspen (Sep 18, 2007)

haha Im only 3.1 years old apparently! lol but Im going to live to be 92 so its alright!


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm 43. It says my real age is 26.2 and I'll live to be 91.8. 

I love how it doesn't ask anything about family history of cancer!


----------



## surfingfireman (Oct 4, 2007)

weird.  I did a similar one of these about 6 years ago, it said my real age was 19.  Now 6 years later, this one says my real age is 16.  Wow, I am getting younger as time goes on....


----------



## craig (Oct 6, 2007)

Well looks like I will be off at 65.4 years. Which by the numbers is correct. They do not know that I will out live everyone so I can help them.

Love & Bass


----------

